# lost auger!!!



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, if anyone knows about an 8" auger left on mogadore on tuesday night off of cogress lake rd. on north side please let me know, its mine!!Pm me if u can. Thanks...


----------



## Ed Dunn (Jan 14, 2010)

hunt4smallies,
This could be your lucky day. I found your auger Tuesday night and I read your post on Thursday. Unfortunately it took this long for me to upgrade my OGF membership from "peeper to poster", so that I could contact you. Please call me at 330-352-5565 and I'll get the auger to you.
Ed Dunn


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudo's Ed for your honesty & efforts


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like someone should buy Ed some bait for his next trip out.  NOW, if the guy who found the shanty would just show up here.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It's real good to hear "good news", and might I say that's a not often enough of an occurrence ! WAY TO GO ED DUNN!!! We need more good news!!!& WEATHER!!!! ---------sonar........


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

What a great opening post!Good lookn out Ed. Now for anyone else who was out there that lost a big roll of cash wrapped with a rubber band. I found your rubber band!J.K. 

Its nice to hear a happy ending on some lost gear.

Be safe out there!

paintED


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A pat on the back to Ed Dunn ...There are a few honest people in this world...and Ed Dunn is one...In most casas that auger would have been gone forever...If I ever meet Ed Dunn I'll buy him a beer and it is not even my auger...Thank's Ed......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ed Dunn!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I sent a PM to hunt4smallies on behalf of Ed....


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job Mr. Dunn. paintED... That was funny!!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Your agood man ed dunn.we need more people like you.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Ed, dont think i know ya but what great news! My brother and i just got back from skeeter around 8pm. Just read good news, Iwas telling him about it at lindas where we listened to girl tell us about guy goin through,makin' it back to shore, then someone took his shantie from roadside.As earl would say "karma's a [email protected]#$% randy!!! Thanks for the honesty Ed.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The guy that fell through waited 2 days before he came back to get his shanty.He couldn't have cared that much or it.........Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

your a good guy edd


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark...bassmastermjb...I felt the same way when I read his post...I would have went home got into dry cloths and been back there the same day...To much money tied up in the equipment to leave it for two days.....JIM.....CL....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Ed Dunn said:


> hunt4smallies,
> This could be your lucky day. I found your auger Tuesday night and I read your post on Thursday. Unfortunately it took this long for me to upgrade my OGF membership from "peeper to poster", so that I could contact you. Please call me at 330-352-5565 and I'll get the auger to you.
> Ed Dunn


way to go Ed!!!! welcome to OGF!! with your first post being what it was you just got 10,000+ new friends!!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks again Ed, What a guy, need more people like him around... The best i can figure is on my way off mogadore tues. night it must have fallin out in long, dark walk back. I went to load stuff up on wed. and realized it was gone.( not usually like me,always checkin behind me, [email protected]# happens)Hope to meet ya out there some day Ed.


----------

